
Twitter Down? - erjjones
https://twitter.com/
======
haldean
Working fine for me, 13:38 PST.

~~~
erjjones
yeah it is back up ..

------
patricksantana
yes, it is.

~~~
erjjones
the twitter fail whale is classic ..

